# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Les meshs et leur positionnement

## matpush

Bonjour  tous,

Depuis quelques jour j'ai mis le pied dans le monde de DirectX, utilisant le c# comme langage.

J'en suis  l'utilisation des meshs. J'arrive les afficher, et  les dplacer et les faire tourner en agissant sur "Device3D.Transform.World".

Le problme est que lorsque je veux mettre deux objets, les proprits du premier se mettent sur le deuxime ... enfin bref, je cherche  savoir s'il est possible de placer un mesh directement en lui donnant des coordonnes, et ventuellement 3 angles pour les rotations (autour des diffrents axes donc).

Car avec ma mthode, j'ai l'impression de modifier tout l'"univers" et pas seulement mon mesh.

J'ai essay de suivre quelques tutos  ce sujet mais sans rel succ ... Donc si vous en connaissez des bons, je suis preneur !

Merci de votre aide !

----------


## matpush

Euh, en fait je m'tais embrouill dans ma tte (mon problme venais du fais que j'appliquais la matrice de positionnement et de rotation aprs avoir dessin l'objet ! Du coup tout tait dcal !)

Voil,  + !

----------

